# 2010 210Rs For Sale In Colorado Sold



## kenngeri (Aug 12, 2010)

2010 210RS Outback, must sell due to health reasons. NON Smoker
•	Purchased new May 2010
•	Used for only 12 nights
•	Total miles towed 798
•	*Comes with the following standard equipment:
*o	Ducted AC & Heat
o	Elect. Awning
o	20" HDTV
o	Microwave
o	Radio / CD player
o	Sleeps 6
o Power rear king slide bed
o Front Bunk beds 
o	Convertible couch
o	Convertible dinette
o	Two 30 lb propane tanks
o	Two 6v 225ah batteries 
o	Bunk beds 
o	Convertible couch
o	Convertible dinette
o	3500lbs Electric Tongue jack
o	Outside built-in stove w/ hot/cold water and propane line
o	Heated and covered underbelly, ready for winter camping
o	Aluminum wheels
o	*ALL THE FOLLOWING EXTRAS INCLUDED:
*• WDH
• DVD player for 20" LCD HD TV
• 2 sets X- Bal chocks & set of regular chocks
• Six ton jack & lug wrench set
• Trailer Aid for changing tires without jacking 
• 2 set of 8 leveling blocks
• 2 sets of drain hoses & attachments
• 4 x 25' white water hoses
• 2 x 7 gal blue jugs 1 for fresh 1 for gray water
• New cover

*Also Honda EU2000i generator with less than 10 hours run time
*Trailer is Winterized & Covered
Reduced Price $*15,000 Clean Title*. Like NEW in MINT condition.

Email [email protected]
Ph 719-264-9769 Colorado Springs, CO


----------

